# Affordable CO2 setup



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I am looking for an affordable CO2 setup for my 15 gal tall tank. Something simple, easy, and compact preferably.

Or if someone can help guide me, please send a msg.

I don't like the irregularity of DIY CO2 and want something that will maintain a stable pH and CO2 level.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Have you taken a look at my pressurized CO2 article I wrote here?

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12271


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Have you taken a look at my pressurized CO2 article I wrote here?
> 
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12271


Thanks, I saw some links to some pre-built kits that seem quite affordable. That is, unless NAFTA forces me to pay customs on free-trade goods.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You will likely have to pay GST, PST, the Canada Post handling fee, and any other courier expenses (to avoid the latter, do not use courier services such as UPS, FedEx, etc).


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

If you're looking for a regulator, I bought a Milwaukee MA957 for $87 plus like $13 dollars shipping. So in all it was about $100 with shipping, cheapest I could find online.

http://www.water-testers.com/contents/en-us/d100_milwaukee-ma957-co2-regulator.html

Or you can get a regular welding regulator for like $40 bucks. You just have to remember to turn in on and off.

A 5lb Co2 at Norwood is like $75 and that should last you quite a long time on a 15 gallons. Refills are about $15.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

penpal said:


> Or you can get a regular welding regulator for like $40 bucks. You just have to remember to turn in on and off.


You can get a $40 beer regulator (single stage), a solenoid for $20 off eBay shipped, and there are many other needle/metering valves available as well.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I just read an interesting DIY article for a refillable paintball set up. Might be worth looking it if you have a paintball place around you and are willing to fill up a small tank every 4 months or so. I would post the link, but with Planted Tank being hacked recently Firefox is making for a profoundly annoying browse.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would say that a paintball canister would not last 4 months on a 15 gallon aquarium. However, it is still something to consider.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Well its the time/money ratio. If you have money, you buy yourself time. No money, then you save money and spend time. I have not tried it myself but it does seem like a realistic option for a complete pressured C02 system in and around 100 bucks.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

There is a paintball place out at Dundas West station I believe. Does anyone know if http://www.c-q-b.ca/ does refills?


----------

